

Show HN: Pump Ups, Birchbox for the supplement industry - massarog
http://pumpups.com

======
Kopion
This is a great idea. I think you should also give a little better description
of what will be included in the box. I probably would have bought it if I knew
what brands were being delivered to me. For example I have been wanting to try
Syntha-6, which I see is in your photo, but I have no idea if that is what I
would be getting. This may be part of your business model.

------
laundrysheet1
Would you consider having an ingredient blacklist? I, and most likely other
bodybuilders, do not want specific ingredients in our supplements (i.e.
artificial sweeteners, etc). Or this could be an opportunity to have a
different line of pump ups as well.

------
jorkos
On the homepage it says $5/month and then $10/month on registration. What's
the thinking here?

~~~
massarog
Well we've A/B tested several pages, and showing $5/month + shipping on the
homepage converted better than just $10/month with free shipping. We may just
change it to say $10/month with free shipping so there is no confusion.

~~~
nwienert
I'd say if $5/month + shipping is testing better, just make the checkout page
say $5 + $5 shipping and maybe put the $5 shipping somewhere on the homepage
as well in the description text.

~~~
jorkos
Agreed. It just seems like you're pulling a fast one....as a potential
customer all I really focus on is that dollar amount per month....I don't
really factor shipping into the cost of your service.

~~~
massarog
Appreciate the feedback. Just had an internal discussion here and we all
agreed that even though it may convert better, we don't want customers to have
that feeling of shadiness when they get to the checkout page. We've changed
it.

